# 2015 White Cruze with Plasti Dipped Emblem. My weekend project results! With how to



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Looks good; Plastidip is an awesome product a lot of us use...you can do way more than your emblems another weekend if you bored, and if you don't like it, peel it. lol


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Hey can I have yer cruze and LT Letters ? .. I collect em from all of you's guys that take em off .


----------



## RocketFoot (Feb 15, 2015)

Looks great!!

I used black outdoor vinyl and an exacto knife to black out my bowties! Took 10 min to do both front and back!


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Still can't decide if I like the new front end..... hmmmmmm. Lol. Looks good tho!



brian v said:


> Hey can I have yer cruze and LT Letters ? .. I collect em from all of you's guys that take em off .


Hey do you want my eco emblem?


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Was a little hesitant on the new 2015's front side but this white and black bow tie looks too ******* sweet


----------



## ajhermanns (Mar 17, 2015)

ChrisWorldPeace said:


> Was a little hesitant on the new 2015's front side but this white and black bow tie looks too ******* sweet


Thanks man! I wish I would have been able to get an RS which look even cooler but they didn't have any on the lot and it was one of those things where this just worked out great. They also stopped using the turn signals as parking lights in 2015. Now it is just the LED lights and the one orange marker ahead of the front wheels when the parking or night lights are on. Looks pretty sick when you remote start at night and you're walking up to the car. Nice and clean.


----------



## ajhermanns (Mar 17, 2015)

Thanks for all the positive responses! It's always fun to tinker around in the garage. Now that I'm feeling a bit more confident with dip, I may keep going with some small trim pieces. Another thing I did was replace the reversing lights and lights above the license plate with bright LEDs. The lights above the plates shine clean white light down the back of the car which really makes the white look nice at night. I got a set for $6 off amazon. Great upgrade for not much money. I'll have to take a pic this weekend and upload it.


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

looks great I went the easy route & just vinyl my emblems for now


----------



## StBlGT (Mar 30, 2015)

nice job! looking good!


----------



## da1geek (Apr 22, 2015)

Unfortunately I've really only had experience using plasti-dip on custom computer rigs/motherboards. It seems like you really can do no harm to your car's paint and can just peel it off. Is this correct? Also, and more specifically, when you began to peel the back "square" of paint off, what did you use to keep the emblem's plati-dip from peeling? What did you use to take the fine-line of paint off the silver/chrome portion of the emblem, but not the yellow? Thanks!


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

Plasti-Dip is great for this kind of thing! I saved all my old bed sheets from college and use them to keep the overspray at bay. Works great.

Nice job on your dippin'!  These cars look so much better with black bowties


----------



## Charlie13195 (Jan 12, 2015)

Our cars look like twins haha. But instead I used the carbon fiber wrap. Taking the badges off the cruze was very easy. I did the same thing to my Nissan Rogue and it was way easier to get the left over adhesive off. I guess domestics use that cheap **** lol.


----------



## ajhermanns (Mar 17, 2015)

da1geek said:


> Unfortunately I've really only had experience using plasti-dip on custom computer rigs/motherboards. It seems like you really can do no harm to your car's paint and can just peel it off. Is this correct? Also, and more specifically, when you began to peel the back "square" of paint off, what did you use to keep the emblem's plati-dip from peeling? What did you use to take the fine-line of paint off the silver/chrome portion of the emblem, but not the yellow? Thanks!


Yeah it's pretty easy on the paint it seems. You are actually better off the more you spray on it too. This makes it easier to peel off because dip sticks to itself. Surprisingly, I didn't use anything to help the tip stay on the yellow part and come off the chrome. 

When you start to peel off the dip, it usually sticks to the tape if you let it dry enough. This is a good starting point. Once enough dip is coming up to grab only the dip, you can just pull at if from different directions which will make it separate from edges on your body. (I'm not sure of the best way to word that but the dip will like to separate from itself when it gets to a crease.) When I got to the chrome bit, i was able to pull it so that the dip continued to come off. I also made sure that when I was spraying the emblem, the dip was connected from the trunk lid to the chrome emblem. If it is not connected, you will see a small gap. To help with this, spray the emblem from many different angles. Dip Your Car has some great tutorials. I tried to put the dip on the front emblem in too thick of coats and was able to easily pull it all off to redo it, but you can also work the dip so that the crease in the emblem will separate it for you when you pull it off. 

Sorry, that wasn't the best explanation but it's kind of hard to put in words rather than showing it. I had no prior experience but found dipyourcar.com to be a great resource. I'm a little nervous to do bigger portions of my car because it becomes easier to streak but I'll probably do some bumper bits soon and test that first. 

Good luck dipping!


----------

